# Il fallait s'y attendre



## lollo123

ciao ,
non capisco questa frase in francese :


Il fallait s^y attendre

ça veut dire: occore aspettare ???????????

cosa pensate voi ?
grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Cioa Lollo,
Il fallait s'y attendre = Era da aspettarsi.


----------



## lollo123

grazie matoupaschat,
 non capisco


matoupaschat said:


> Cioa Lollo,
> Il fallait s'y attendre = Era da aspettarsi.


bene cosa vuoi dire con da aspettarsi. Ti do il contesto:
A. Alors, comment ça s^est passé ?
B:Quelle poisse ! Je suis punie pour deux semaines! Tu te rends compte ?
A_*:Ben oui ..il fallait s^y attendre !*_


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, lollo. "C'era da aspettarselo / Era prevedibile".
Ciao, Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus!


----------



## lollo123

grazie necsus ,adesso capisco


----------



## Necsus

Prego!


----------

